# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Jak wspomóc odporność organizmu?

## Gosia

Co stosujecie, aby podnieść odporność organizmu Waszych dzieci w okresie zimowym?

----------


## Już Ja

No sposobów ogólnie jest wiele, ale jednym moim zdaniem z najskuteczniejszych wespół z tym, że po prostu się człowiek nie musi zbytnio przemęczać  :Smile:  jest branie odpowienich preparatów. Ja biorę na bazie bylicy rocznej która jest świetnym sposobem za wzmocnienie odporności, podnosi ją w 100 procentach. Znalazłam ją w preparacie uwemba i biorę do dziś. Kolejna sprawa to dużo sportu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i codzienna dawka ruchu na świeżym powietrzu jest bardzo ważna przy wzmacnianiu odporności. Dodatkowo warto robić sobie takie serie probiotykowe co jakiś czas, czyli kupujesz opakowanie flostrum i podajesz je dziecku czy sobie aż do skończenia, to powinno wzmocnić układ odpornościowy.

----------


## pp_1990

Dobrym sposobem na podniesienie odporności u dziecka jest zastosowanie diety bogatej w: naturalne probiotyki takie jak jogurt kefir. Ważnym elementem w diecie powinny być również owoce i warzywa, które dostarczą odpowiednią ilość witamin. Dobrym źródłem witaminy C jest również sok malinowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dodatkowo zaczęłam brać suplement roślinny herbaya. Ma dobrą dawkę roślinną i jak dla mnie sprawdzone działanie. Moja siostra go brała i bardzo sobie chwaliła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wsyztskim należy zadbać o zdrową i odpoowiednio zbilansowaną dietę, jeśli dziecko nie je odpowiednio to jelita źle pracują i wtedy odporność też jest zaburzona. Nie wchłaniają się witaminy i inne substancje odżywcze. DObrze jest też podawać probiotyk no bo w jelitach wiele się dzieje, ja podaję małej flostrum plus, dobrze wpływa na odporność ale też na odpowiednią pracę brzuszka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba najprostszym sposobem wspierania organizmu człowieka jest hartowanie. I nie mówimy tu o tym, że każdy musi być morsem i powinien z automatu wskakiwać do zimnej wody, tylko chodzi o to, żeby np. dużo spacerować, nawet w chłodniejsze dni. no i też dieta jest tu bardzo ważna, a do diety dobrze jest dodać probiotyk, ja stosuję flostrum, który też wzmacnia ciało człowieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz jest tak naprawdę bardzo dobry czas na wzmacnianie odporności, bo można sobie organizować spacery nawet przy słabszej pogodzie, co świetnie buduje odporność. Uważam też, że dodanie do dity probiotyku flostrum co jakiś czas, żeby poprawić działanie układu odpornościowego.

----------


## mrówaa

Biorę geriamoc,  kompleks witamin i minerałów, który wzmacnia organizm oraz dodaje dużo energii tak potrzebnej każdego dnia. Najlepiej przyjmować dłuższy czas, regularnie i wtedy będą najlepsze efekty.

----------


## rysiek301

kiszonki, kefir i jogurt naturalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja staram sie dawac dzieciakom jak najwiecej warzyw i owocow, zwracam uwage, zeby mialy duzo witamin a w okresie, gdzie szczegolnie moga zachorowac staram sie dawac im wiecej witaminy c, czy to w cytrusach czy soku z czarnego bzu, a jak akurat nie mam czasu na zrobienie go to wtedy kupuje w aptece syrop sambucol, ktory ma sporo tego wyciagu

----------

